# GFCI Protection requirements



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

There is a difference between the OSHA rules and the NEC. OSHA does permit the use of the assured equipment grounding program in lieu of GFCI protection. 

The NEC does not. Note that the costs of the assured equipment grounding program for 120 volt cords and equipment will far exceed the cost of providing GFCI protection.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> OSHA does permit the use of the assured equipment grounding program in lieu of GFCI protection.
> 
> The NEC does not. Note that the costs of the assured equipment grounding program for 120 volt cords and equipment will far exceed the cost of providing GFCI protection.


Isn't that the program where you just wrap the ends of the cords with different colored tape every 3 months without doing anything else? :laughing:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Isn't that the program where you just wrap the ends of the cords with different colored tape every 3 months without doing anything else? :laughing:


It requires a massive amount of paper work and if OSHA is on the job and you don't have the paper work you are subject to large fines.


----------

